# what tires?



## deersled (Nov 24, 2008)

need new tires for a 03' Nissan Frontier. Just wondering what you guys like for the smaller trucks.


----------



## thanson (Dec 4, 2008)

I put a set of all terrains from discount tire(their brand) on my 4 runner and they are great (no roar, and work pretty good in the mud) I have put 10,000 miles on them and they still look new. This was the cheapest set I could find and they rotate them free for the life of the tire.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 19, 2008)

Buckshots.


----------



## hoochfisher (Dec 20, 2008)

i run bfg all terrains on both my trucks.


----------



## hammerz71 (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought my first set of Mickey Thompson tires over sixteen years ago.  Was so impressed that I've only purchased Mickey Thompson/Dick Cepek tires since.  Currently running Cepek FCIIs on my truck...


----------



## eagle-eye (Dec 21, 2008)

*Michelin*

I put a set of Michelin truck tires on my 97 Toyota T100 back in 1999 and I sold the truck last spring 08 with the same tires on them..  Over 7 years and 80,000 miles later they still had 50-55% tread left..  

I bought me an 07 F150 XLT and made the dealer put on a set of Michelins over the garbage good-years.. 

They cost a bit more, but will last years and years as long as you keep your front-end alined..


----------



## 12gamag (Dec 21, 2008)

buckshots.

I like BFG tires but the problem I have with BFG all terrians is they pick up and throw rocks real bad....I got several pretty bad dents in my truck because of them...


----------



## Farm (Dec 21, 2008)

Toyo Open Countrys


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 21, 2008)

BFG A/T's


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 23, 2008)

dustin pate said:


> bfg a/t's



x2!


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 6, 2009)

Bridgestone Dueler AT Revos are hard to beat.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 6, 2009)

Pro-comp mud terrains


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 8, 2009)

BFG Mud Terrain...Quiet and effective....


----------



## deersled (Jan 8, 2009)

that's what I got....BFG's. I like em so far. They do sling some rocks.


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jan 8, 2009)

Buckshot Mudders. I have had the BFG Allterrain and the mud terrain. The all terrain picked up rocks as said above and loaded up and became slicks in even moderate mud. The Mud terrains were ok, but quite loud after 10k miles and they are not a self cleansing tire and their mud performance was less than desireable. 

I have the Buckshots on a 06 Dodge 2500 Mega Cab 4x4. They let me go where i want to go and clean out excellent. I have not had to use 4wheel drive nearly as much as i use to. I have about 8k miles on them and not much sign of wear. Mind you my truck has a curb weight of over 7000 pounds. Good luck with whatever you decide. Ray.


----------



## Mel (Jan 8, 2009)

I had Mastercraft ATs on my 78 Bronco and they were bad to sling rocks.  Good tire though.  Kauffman carries them for sure.  I LOVE the Mastercraft MTs.  

I put some Yokohama Geolander ATs on my 89 Bronco.  GREAT tire, very impressed.  

I'd stay away from BFG.  They seemed to have gone down hill lately and I know A LOT of people not happy with them.  I got BFG MTs on my 78 now and the only reason I got them is because I got a great deal on them used and I couldn't justify brand new 35s for a truck I drive very little.  Otherwise I wouldn't have put a BFG on it.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jan 17, 2009)

*generals*

my 04 frontier came with generals aw. they are the only tires i have  had last on a frontier.65k. i have owned 3 nissan trucks and the generals that came with my 04 were the only tires that lasted past 40k.michelin, ntbs, douglas, kelly. the list goes on.none outlasted those generals


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> BFG A/T's




Yep, on my bigun, and my litlun.


----------



## southernmason (Jan 17, 2009)

Mickey Thompsons no doubt


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Jan 19, 2009)

eagle-eye said:


> I put a set of Michelin truck tires on my 97 Toyota T100 back in 1999 and I sold the truck last spring 08 with the same tires on them..  Over 7 years and 80,000 miles later they still had 50-55% tread left..
> 
> I bought me an 07 F150 XLT and made the dealer put on a set of Michelins over the garbage good-years..
> 
> They cost a bit more, but will last years and years as long as you keep your front-end alined..




Same here.  People don't believe me, but I put 80,000 miles on a set of Michelin LTX tires on my last truck.  Like you, I sold the truck with those tires on it.  As soon as the tires wore out on my new truck (well, new to me), I replaced them with LTX.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 19, 2009)

I just posted a thread on Tires.  You need to call this guy, i got a set of 4 285/75/16's installed for $170.  Used but very good tread, enough to easily last couple years.  Chico's discount tires 404-691-4607


----------



## money-dog (Jan 25, 2009)

Wild country RVT


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Mr. Green Jeans said:


> Same here.  People don't believe me, but I put 80,000 miles on a set of Michelin LTX tires on my last truck.  Like you, I sold the truck with those tires on it.  As soon as the tires wore out on my new truck (well, new to me), I replaced them with LTX.




I've got 70,000 on mine about to have to put some new ones on. 

I also got 60, 000 out of BFG MT on a 1993 Toyota and 60,000 out of Pro Comp MT on my 1999 Toyota when it was sittin on 35's

But it all depends on the driving you do.


----------



## DBM78 (Jan 26, 2009)

Michelin LTX are hands down the best tire on the market for any truck/SUV. I have a set on my Tacoma they have over 60,000 and I maybe able to get 20,000 and still be safe. They wear evenly and have a smooth ride. All 4 of my tires balance well and don't require a lot of weight. I got my set from discount tire and the were 152.00 a piece.


----------



## stumpy (Jan 26, 2009)

*tires*

Had a set of michelin, good tires .Went back with a set of new ltx , about 15,ooo and showing lots of wear .Talked to another tire dealer , said they now sell cheaper made tires.


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Jan 26, 2009)

im runin interco boggers they take me anywhere i wanna go, but man they are LOUD!!!!!!


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Michelin LTX is what i will be putting on my truck in about 10k or so....


----------

